# Nirvana



## budz4me (Sep 18, 2013)

Nirvana hooked it up nice!

Got my order of auto NL and auto bubblicious. Took 12 days from ordering....not bad from coming across the pond.

Koodos to Nirvana and the beans look ripe and fresh as can be!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 18, 2013)

:clap:

:yay: awesome, man. Pop those beans, bud.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 18, 2013)

Very cool.  Bubblicious sounds yummy.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 18, 2013)

HA! Gotta wait till my bag seed pheno is done..then its on like donkey konk!!!

Edit:  Epic fail on the clique!


----------

